
What a 21st-Century Police State Really Looks Like - dredmorbius
https://www.buzzfeed.com/meghara/the-police-state-of-the-future-is-already-here
======
dredmorbius
This is the world Facebook, Twitter, and Google are, in part, helping to
create. It is the world which is very likely to come into being unless very
specific steps are taken to prevent it from happening. Of which, "don't be
evil" (espoused and since abandoned by Google), simply ignoring potential for
harm (practiced and still believed by Facebook), or my own personal
responsibility approach of "I will not be a party to building this" all fail
equally hard.

